# Fancy and Grace are home -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night we brought home Fancy and Grace, two registered AGS Nigerians. I own 3 kids from Fancy and one from Grace. (well one from each now - since I have sold 2 of them).

Could you ever imagine that I would purchase 2 buckskins??? (If you didn't know, I like every one of my girls to be a different color.) These two were born on the same day, with the same sire - Weird! LOL!

Anyway - Fancy has the pink collar and Grace has the purple. Fancy has waddles and a little bigger. They are both super friendly - like I could barely get pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so cute....I love them..  ..congrats..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!! I LOVE them!!! I see you are finally coming over to the "BUCKSKIN side" :shades:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are beautiful girls Allison!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - but Brandi - don't get your hopes up to high -no more buckskins for me - LOL!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Such cuties! I am so new to goats that I did not know that coloring was considered buckskin  .....I have a new wether coming the end of April and he is colored and marked just like your girls :greengrin: !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice fluffy girls. Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Allison! They are very pretty girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all - they are such sweethearts. They cry when you come in the house. But you go out there and Fancy, especially, just rubs all over you!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty girls. I have a buckskin buck, and a buckskin doe that is broken with white. I seem to keep getting does that are black with frosted tips. Trade ya a black one for a buckskin lol. Just kidding with ya. But they are gorgeous.


----------

